# WRONG software (InstantCake 6.4a)



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I purchased "InstantCake 6.4a" because the hard drive in my Hughes SD-DVR40 died. I made sure to purchase the version specifically for my model system.

I loaded the InstantCake image on my replacement 250 GB hard drive and my DirecTiVo booted fine. For good measure, I even performed a "Clear & delete everything".

In the release notes for InstantCake, it talks about checking to see if you have the WRONG version of the software by doing the following:

proceed to your System Information screen and verify that the LAST 3 DIGITS OF THE SOFTWARE VERSION MATCH THE FIRST 3 DIGITS OF YOUR SERVICE NUMBER (this should also match the first three digits of the service number on the back of your unit). If these numbers do not match, then you are running the WRONG software on your unit and you could create problems for TiVo, DirecTV and the upgrade community if your unit connects to TiVo's servers!​Mine do not match! My "Software Version" ends with 151, but my "Service Number" begins with 351.

*Is this going to cause a problem? Can I safely connect it to my phone line?*


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

SrLANGuy said:


> I purchased "InstantCake 6.4a" because the hard drive in my Hughes SD-DVR40 died. I made sure to purchase the version specifically for my model system.
> 
> I loaded the InstantCake image on my replacement 250 GB hard drive and my DirecTiVo booted fine. For good measure, I even performed a "Clear & delete everything".
> 
> ...


No, it won't cause a problem; you actually do have the correct software however changes with 6.4a cause the information displayed on the System Information screen to be misleading.

You can safely connect the unit to a phone line.

You also created a thread on our forums which we responded to here, as well.

Lou


----------

